# Minnesota Bound



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Thought you guys might like this. Minnesota Bound did a segment on me and my baits...check it out at http://mnbound.com/watch-mn-bound/?currentPage=4 Its the third segment in episode #633 "Michigan Musky Man". You have to scroll down a ways to find the episode. The funny thing is I had a couple of Vince's baits hanging on my wall and they got in the video too....anyway,it was fun doing it.The first two segments are cool also, both done on friends of mine from up here.

Rod


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Great video thanks for sharing.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Very cool. I've always enjoyed it when you post pics of your baits. I make some of my own, but the quality of mine is nowhere near that of yours, Vince's, Tiggers, etc.
Thanks also for turning me on to Minnesota Bound, we are going to Vermilion Lake this fall and I hope to get some good tips off of that site.
That's a great setup you have in your shop, thanks for showing us.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow! That is fantastic. I had a big smile on my face the whole time I watched it!

They show a lot of the things I've come to know about your baits, including the attention to detail, the overall precision in your work, and the emphasis on quality. That you were chosen for the show does not surprise me, but it IS a hallmark in my book.

One thing they nailed in the show was the reference to your work as art. The ones I have of yours will never see water; way too nice to fish with.

Was that your new shop or the old one at your old homestead? Either way it is as neat as pin and I enjoyed looking at how you set it all up, Rod. I was thinking to myself, "I'd love to just pull up a chair, grab a cup of coffee, and just hang out and watch him work."

Very impressive stuff. Congratulations!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, really appreciate it. Hey Vince did you see your baits hanging on the wall??? 

It was a fun thing to do even though we didn't catch any fish.....go figure??? The guy Bill Sherck is a lucky man, all he does is travel around and do these shows and hunts and fishes all over the country. Nice guy too and we had a ball.

Triton, I have fished Vermillion several times. I can give you some places to fish if you are interested. We saw some huge fish, but didn't connect. Went both times after a cold front and the fish were just off...cool place though.


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Rod nice segment keep op the good work great looking stuff.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Rod, would you mind if I posted this on our chapter 19 site?


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Go ahead Steve, that would be cool...

Rod


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Rod 

Great stuff..congratulations! I love that show, can't believe I missed it when it aired.
I loved the video and have always been a huge fan of your work. I'm just jealous I wasn't able to tag along and see your shop and work myself.

Congrats again Rod,

MS


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Rod that was fantastic! Congrats on the segment. Your baits are the best! I love your shop.
John


----------

